# Kindle Fire HDX Audible App



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I usually listen to audible books on my iPhone. I tried to download the Audible app for android from the Amazon store to my Fire HDX, but it says it is not compatible. How do I listen to books on my Fire? Sometimes I want to purchase the whispersyn audible along with the book.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

It is built in to the OS on the HDX.

Just press the Audiobooks tab at the top of the Home page or download the book to the HDX from MYK or Audible and the press the book's icon on the Carousel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What Bruce said.  Audible is an Amazon company these days.  I think you need to go to Audbile.com and tell Audible you want to use your Amazon credentials instead of your Audible one.  Once you do that, all of your Audible library should show up in the cloud on your Audiobooks tab.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Duh! I keep forgetting the Audiobooks is a tab on the Home menu bar, rather than an app. Thanks for the reminders.


----------

